# Sugar Glider Doing Cute Stuff...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I SEE YOU!!!!









I come out now...









Mmmm, cricket....









Ready to fly...


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I've always wanted one of those! Are they friendly? How many do you have?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We just got her yesterday. She was given to us by one of my mom's good friends. She's such a sweetheart, but I've heard that Gliders in general can be quite a handful and some can be downright nasty. I guess we lucked out because she's awesome.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a cute lil guy!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

does it stink?

my Grey squirrel stinks..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Her cage has a bit of a musty odor, but I think it's because it's wood and old. We're going to build her a new cage soon...probably something out of plastic that's much easier to clean.

I've heard that males scent mark their territory, so I'm glad that I don't have to mess with that.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

cute little guy


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

cute!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Cute little bugger


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those things are awesome









I was going to get 2 or 3 of them a few months ago but then i found out how much they cost


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that thing is so rad


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice

i saw some forsale over here in the uk last year and they were very entertaining to watch


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet sg draco


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

EAST SIDE REPRESENT!!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That thing is too cute. My girlfriend is sitting here right now trying to convince me to buy one lol.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

they are sweet. 
i really want one of those, but my cat would rip it apart. maybe when i got to uni.
are they ahrd to look after, i heard that you have to carrythem round in a pouch for three months so they can bond to you, and if they dont do this they get very depressed.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not sure. That may only be for babies. This one is five years old and loves people but doesn't need to be carried around. She gets the run of her room every night for at least a half hour with at least one of us sitting in there with her. She runs around and explores for a bit and then climbs around on us, than runs around a bit more, then comes back, etc.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

very cute.


----------

